

Meet Summer: Pro cheerleader-turned-NASA aerospace engineer - wallflower
http://www.sciencecheerleader.com/2010/07/meet-summer-pro-cheerleader-turned-nasa-aerospace-engineer

======
festivusr
Somewhat bizarre that they say pro cheerleader-turned-NASA engineer. It's
really the opposite. She started as an engineer and became a pro cheerleader
on the side, according to her profile on the Texans website.
<http://www.houstontexans.com/news/Story.asp?story_id=3750>

~~~
DaniFong
I think more accurately, that she was a cheerleader who became an engineering
student, and then a professional engineer and finally cheerleader.

It's good for science, and for any field, I think, to show that there's a
diversity of interest within it :-) Also -- what a cool first professional
project.

------
mxavier
Regardless of the order, stuff like this should really start making it into
the press. It still amazes me in this day and age that we see so few young
women in science programs in high schools/colleges. Obviously, we shouldn't
necessarily tokenize people like Summer, but I feel that young girls aren't
getting enough encouragement by our society to get into science and
engineering.

~~~
ChillyWater
How much encouragement is enough? What's so special about science and
engineering? Why aren't young boys encouraged more to get into Nursing and
Early Childhood Development? Why have all of my realtors been women?

What a waste of time. Wear what you dig. Get a job that interests you (not
society or your parents).

~~~
erikpukinskis
Are you unaware of the shortage of engineers? Have you tried to hire a good
developer or engineer lately? We need more, and women are an obvious
underutilized talent pool.

~~~
silverlake
There's no shortage. You just can't hire the ones you want at the price you
want. Economics lesson: Lower your standards or raise your price.

